# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Gamboa Rainforest

## Lynn

What a wonderful idea.

Here's one. Taken by a 'very special' person.  June 2012
Overlooking Gamboa Rainforest. Unfortunately , I was not there  :Frown: 

Gamboa is a small town in the Republic of Panama

Just think what's out there !



 :Butterfly:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Absolutely breathtaking!!

----------


## John Clare

That is an awesome photograph.  Do you know what camera and lens it was taken with?

----------


## Lynn

> That is an awesome photograph.  Do you know what camera and lens it was taken with?


No, But I can find out ! ( it's my son's)

----------


## Heather

Beautiful  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

> That is an awesome photograph.  Do you know what camera and lens it was taken with?


I asked my son about his camera, and the Gamboa photo..........not sure I understand the answer ?  

prosumer dslr
9 frames +/- 0.5 ev 200mm on 70-200. 1/8 f8 100

Lynn

----------


## John Clare

He's being a bit coy about the actual camera but to translate the camera speak, it's an HDR photo - high dynamic range.  What that means is that it's not one photo at all - it's actually 9 photos of the same view combined on a computer.  Each photo is exposed for different amounts of light, the idea being that you take the best exposed parts of each and combine them into one end result.  By doing this he gets the sky to look dark enough to show cloud detail (instead of garishly over exposed or lacking detail), and the land to look bright enough to show some detail (instead of being black).  

I'm not a huge fan of HDR images because I always feel they're artificial, but I can't argue with the beauty of the end result in this case.  Are these the kinds of photo your son generally takes?  Why was he in Panama?

----------


## Lynn

> He's being a bit coy about the actual camera but to translate the camera speak, it's an HDR photo - high dynamic range.  What that means is that it's not one photo at all - it's actually 9 photos of the same view combined on a computer.  Each photo is exposed for different amounts of light, the idea being that you take the best exposed parts of each and combine them into one end result.  By doing this he gets the sky to look dark enough to show cloud detail (instead of garishly over exposed or lacking detail), and the land to look bright enough to show some detail (instead of being black).  
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of HDR images because I always feel they're artificial, but I can't argue with the beauty of the end result in this case.  Are these the kinds of photo your son generally takes?  Why was he in Panama?


Coy---- never. Modest ..... always.
He was there on vacation. 
Not all his photos are done this way. He is , apparently, learning to use that software.
I know he spends hours on some of the photos.
There are many others he took during his vacation there. 









Lynn

----------


## John Clare

I'm jealous!  I was in Panama this month.  I was photographing frogs and reptiles though.  Does your son have a flickr account or something?

Here's a frog from my Panama trip:


Strawberry Poison Frog - Oophaga pumilio by John P Clare, on Flickr

----------


## Lynn

> I'm jealous!  I was in Panama this month.  I was photographing frogs and reptiles though.  Does your son have a flickr account or something?
> 
> Here's a frog from my Panama trip:
> 
> 
> Strawberry Poison Frog - Oophaga pumilio by John P Clare, on Flickr


Hi John
He has something? I'll find out. I don't think it's public? ( he is very private) .
Remember our Christmas tree photo 2011( I put up on FF)..............you had to remove his name from !  He nearly had a melt-down. 

BTW
I may be going to ( MAY BE -very preliminary plans)  Galapagos next year $$$. Fingers crossed

I will be PM'ing  you about the table/share for Oct "Meet and Greet" .......and... I need to know how many miles you are traveling. 
I'll leave my cell #
_Thank you, fearless leader_!

----------


## Lynn

John,
Your photos are wonderful!
The  _Barred Tiger Salamander_ is my favorite!
Lynn

----------

